# Frage zu DynamischeIP und DynamischeUmleitung



## Teerow (11. April 2004)

Hi!

Kann man es irgendwie schaffen, dass man per Dynamische Umleitung auf unterordner zugreifen kann?

Beispiel: 

http://111.111.111.111/UNTERORDNER = http://account.dyndns.org/UNTERORDNER solange 111.111.111.111 auf account.dyndns.org umgeleitet wird.

Wenn das möglich ist, wie? Unter Google finde ich da nichts zu!

Grüße
Tee


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (11. April 2004)

Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast und du auf http://account.dyndns.org zugreifen kannst solltest du eigentlich auch auf die Unterordner zugreifen können.


----------



## ByteDigger (11. April 2004)

Hallo,

klar kannst du über DynDNS auf deine Unterordner zugreifen!
DynDNS macht ja nix anderes als die Anfragen an account.dyndns.de an deinen Rechner weiterzuleiten. Was da für Ordner und Dateien kommen hängt dann von deinem Webserver und den lokalen Einstellungen ab. 
Also kann man sicherlich auf Unterordner zugreifen!

mfg ByteDigger


----------

